# FCC Armeni White 'Gold Country' For sale



## Candace (Oct 4, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Armeni-Whi...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

The owner/breeder Gold Country, who I bought my plant from, is running the auction through schtief....
For those of you who've wanted to buy a division from me, here's your chance to get one from the original breeder.

For those of you who don't remember I got this awarded last month.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 5, 2007)

To rich for my blood. Wish I could though


----------



## Marco (Oct 5, 2007)

theres and armeniacum going for about 430 on his listing


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

> To rich for my blood. Wish I could though



You think it's too rich now? There's a reserve price


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2007)

If the bid ended closer to next payday then I'd go for it and give it to someone who's better than me to grow, but my orchid money for this pay period is claimed! John Chant, Gone Wild and Orchids Ltd are working hard to keep me poor!


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, I know what the reserve price is and I'm not saying...but I'm thinking that if you buy it you may have to use your orchid money for the year not the month!


----------



## paphioland (Oct 5, 2007)

IT is a *very *nice flower no doubt about it. I really mulled about whether to get a division. But I think I prefer the clones with rounder petals. That is my one hold back. I stare at it and wish it was a little rounder. That is my *personal* preference though. I bounced it of someone else with similar taste and they thought so too.

It is a gorgeouse flower, huge though and looks very flat. It all comes down to what floats your boat and how much your willing to spend to float it.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 5, 2007)

Th reserve is above 500 I know that much


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

> Th reserve is above 500 I know that much


:rollhappy: If an old FCC (armeniacum) fetches close to 500, then the reserve on a brand new FCC would be higher.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 5, 2007)

Candace said:


> :rollhappy: If an old FCC (armeniacum) fetches close to 500, then the reserve on a brand new FCC would be higher.




I am saying I just bid 500 out of curiosity and didnt meet the reserve just providing info. Setting a reserve and what the plant should go for can be different.

To me the value is not based on the award but on the rarity of the plant both in general and quality of bloom. The award adds some but little value in my mind. That being said I agree the plant is worth more than 500


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, rarity does add much of the value. And since Alan and I are the only ones that have it, I guess that means it's extremely rare. Of course, after this auction closes someone else will be added to the list of owners.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the value is in the color of the bloom as much as the FCC.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 5, 2007)

It is up to $1000 already. The plant is worth what someone will pay for it I guess. It certainly is not worth that to me though.

e-spice


----------



## Hien (Oct 5, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I think the value is in the color of the bloom as much as the FCC.



It must be a different photo, because the one from Candace seems to have better color? (or maybe just the size of the ebay picture?)


----------

